# Bonfire night



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I know it is probably a stupid question as the Spanish don't have Guy Fawkes. Does anyone know if there are any firework displays on in the Costa Del Sol, as the grandchildren are over and will miss it in the UK


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well it's All Saints Day on 1st November but I don't know if there are fireworks since it is the day to remember loved ones who have passed on. I can't remember seeing any last year but then I've been to sleep a few times since then...


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

thrax said:


> Well it's All Saints Day on 1st November but I don't know if there are fireworks since it is the day to remember loved ones who have passed on. I can't remember seeing any last year but then I've been to sleep a few times since then...



I guess there won't be... but you never know.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I think of all the festivities in Spain, All saints is the saddest one. This is the day most visit the cementery and lay flowers upon their lost loved relatives and friends. 
No fireworks.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It seems a pity that US and Brit expats have introduced Halloween to Spain which they are beginning to take up. Halloween is All Hallows Eve, ie the night before All Saints (or Souls) day and used to be an important pagan and then Christian festival until the US commercialised it and the Brits loved that too so did the same. Many shops here now sell fancy dress stuff for kids (Lidl, Dunnes to name but two)but I was chatting to one of my Spanish students yesterday and she said that none of her friends or indeed anyone she knows bothers with Halloween. So there we all are celebrating with big fun parties and it's the night before, as you say, one of the saddest days in Spain. I remember last year huge processions of folk entering the local cementary, many of them in tears. We stopped to pay our respects; I cannot remember anything like that happening in UK


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> It seems a pity that US and Brit expats have introduced Halloween to Spain which they are beginning to take up. Halloween is All Hallows Eve, ie the night before All Saints (or Souls) day and used to be an important pagan and then Christian festival until the US commercialised it and the Brits loved that too so did the same. Many shops here now sell fancy dress stuff for kids (Lidl, Dunnes to name but two)but I was chatting to one of my Spanish students yesterday and she said that none of her friends or indeed anyone she knows bothers with Halloween. So there we all are celebrating with big fun parties and it's the night before, as you say, one of the saddest days in Spain. I remember last year huge processions of folk entering the local cementary, many of them in tears. We stopped to pay our respects; I cannot remember anything like that happening in UK


I don't know,:confused2: but I don't think there's any clash between one or another, at least I've never heard of any one being upset that Halloween is being disrespectful to the 1st of Nov, día de todos los santos. The 2nd of November is actually el día de los muertos, isn't it? 
Halloween is celebrated at night, and the people go to the cemeteries during the day and don't usually see each other.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I am not talking about Halloween as I don't really like the idea of kids trick or treating. I was asking about the 5th nov, thinking that a large ex-pat area might have a firework display!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Not much use I'm afraid but I heard that Sotogrande International School is doing something but I don't know where or when and it's miles from you anyway


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

WEell I kind of guessed that but I was trying to think of something that might happen around the 5th. After all, unless the 5th is on a weekend in UK, most displays happen as close as possible but not necessarily on the night in question. You could buy your own although I have been told it is illegal here to let off fireworks privately. Someone should point that out to our closest neighbour who seems to delight in letting off rockets from his double barrelled shotgun. We don't complain. He's got a double barrelled shotgun.....


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

If you havent seen anything advertised in your local english rag then I guess there isnt really anything much happening. 
Most of the Armeria's (in these parts at least) sell fireworks and whilst it might not be a good idea to get rockets or ones that spew out lots of flame you could maybe get some sparklers or the like and have a bit of a do yourself. (just be careful of the fire risk).


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

thrax said:


> WEell I kind of guessed that but I was trying to think of something that might happen around the 5th. After all, unless the 5th is on a weekend in UK, most displays happen as close as possible but not necessarily on the night in question. You could buy your own although I have been told it is illegal here to let off fireworks privately. Someone should point that out to our closest neighbour who seems to delight in letting off rockets from his double barrelled shotgun. We don't complain. He's got a double barrelled shotgun.....


And quite right too, they don't half make a mess when off loaded at folk.


----------

